# Layouts from Eastern Europe...



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Enjoy...

Carlos


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wow nice layouts.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

*.*

all looks very nice.i like more the second one!!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

I would say that Czech and Poland (Adam Lewicki) are in Central Europe ...but well..Eastern is good enough


----------



## Breadman (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice insperation for us newbies. I really like the first one.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, nice looking tanks. I love that pr. of silver angels in the first pic.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow... Hard to pick a favorite, but I'm leaning toward the first pic.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cynthia L-F (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the balance in the first tank, it really is a great example of a well groomed (pruned) tank,

cynthia


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, I love the first one the best! Those neons and the angelfish stands out really well...


----------



## roox (Apr 27, 2005)

When you talk here about aquarists from Czech Rebublic, I must show you this two tanks. These tanks are for me the best in CR!

*01* Pyrhos (Jiri Panacek) has been awarded in AGA 2002 with 3rd place in category "Aquatic Garden 200L ~ 400L"









02 Petr Skypala has been awarded in AGA 2002 with Honorable Mention in category "Aquatic Garden 200L ~ 400L"
I love this tank because Rainbowfish are my favourite !









Enjoy it!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I love all of them!!!


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


> I would say that Czech and Poland (Adam Lewicki) are in Central Europe ...but well..Eastern is good enough


Ok let's say it's Eastern Europe  Look at some latest pictures (I hope authors won't be angry about it):

roslonp:









Paweł:









Bartek Lipczyński:


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

The second one by Paweł is absolutely gorgeous=P~ Man make my tank look like its from the wrong side of the tracks


----------

